# Any available drummers between Detroit/Ann Arbor?



## Mike Nobody (May 18, 2011)

I've gone the Craigslist route for awhile. Maybe someone here is interested in playing with us.

Looking for someone pretty open-minded, without drug problems, and a place to practice. Half of our band aren't answering calls and flaking out. So, the rest of us are just gonna carry on without them if they don't turn up.

This means we have had to scrap some ideas we were working on and start fresh.

Some old videos from the 90's are just about all we have to show to anyone at this time.

NegativeM+ - Band in Westland, MI - BandMix.com

We really want to go more in a rock n roll kinda direction, without abandoning the weird stuff.


----------

